# New game system to compete against...



## MasterM64 (Apr 14, 2009)

Here it is:






















<big>Finally, someone steps up to take on the titans Nintendo,Microsoft,and Sony.</big>

<big>If you don't believe me,check Gameinformer VOL:193 to see it.</big>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

interesting


----------



## Furry Sparks (Apr 14, 2009)

I remember hearing about this once or twice a while ago... never heard anything after that.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 14, 2009)

The game system is based off the internet so you can download games instead going to the games store to get a disc or cartridge and it has online play! I also heard you can rewind your gameplay also.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm going to wait til its selling and people review it on youtube 
lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

awesome, even ninty games? and uh... small thing, price?


----------



## comptongnome (Apr 14, 2009)

i like the dvd remote thing on the front


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 14, 2009)

That's not a remote there, that's the actual console.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Apr 14, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> That's not a remote there, that's the actual console.


lol funny


----------



## Suaure (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. that actually looks pretty darn cool.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah LOL, I think it's cool but, it only has games that are 2 years old on it right now. On Live still needs to announce first party games.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol, so if we want to play a game that we have, we're going to re-purchase it?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know if it's free or not but, I know it's going to have a bunch of games on it.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 14, 2009)

I heard it costs a fortune per game.

No thank you.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

I think it'll fail.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2009)

It's a new idea guys, so don't say so now. It just might succeed.  Are the games really expensive on it Dragorium15? Can you show us a link?


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 15, 2009)

Did you make that on your own? 

It`s going to be the new thing!!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm just telling some videogame news that found through magazines and internet sources Sinep1. This is a new game system coming out from a new company called On Live.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> interesting


i was just about posting that D:


----------



## bud (Apr 15, 2009)

Interesting, but I think there is going to be a bit of trouble attracting most people who are attached to the big three. But maybe if they price it right they may be able to keep themselves afloat




			
				Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol i said the same thing


----------



## Robin (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't know about this... It does look good, but....


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2009)

It's been forever since someone has tried to take on Nintendo,Sony,and Microsoft, so anything can happen guys.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh god.
First there was the Nintendo Fanboys (80-09)
Then the Sony Fanboys (90-09)
Then the Microsoft Fanboys (IDK-09)
Now... there is the Onlive fanboys.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2009)

It sounds like what Netflix did to BlockBuster...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> It sounds like what Netflix did to BlockBuster...


I was sad.
Now that cheered me up.


----------



## bcb (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish there was an "it'll do okay" choice. This will probably get the least sales... It has no exclusives yet. (Anyone remember the phantom? It had the download only concept... It never released.) Fortunately I doubt that would happen. Until we see some 1st party titles, nobody's gonna buy it.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Apr 15, 2009)

...

It's not a console... It's set up to play games hosted on servers elsewhere so you can get maximum performance out of the games when you play them.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm, this might turn out good. you never know...


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2009)

On Live will be released during the Fall of 2009 (No exact date). On Live obviously will not destroy Nintendo because the Wii is selling so well,Sony might die because of the PS3's ok sales,and Microsoft might have some issues with sells (I Doubt it though).


----------



## fitzy (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well also, you'll be able to play ps3 and xbox games on it, ones already released of course, if they're on a server type setting.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2009)

They aren't "XBOX games" unless they're XBOX exclusives.


----------



## Joe (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks fake.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 16, 2009)

This is not fake, read the first post to find proof on a Gameinformer Magazine.


----------



## airhead (Apr 17, 2009)

die fail thats the way to say it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> On Live will be released during the Fall of 2009 (No exact date). On Live obviously will not destroy Nintendo because the Wii is selling so well,Sony might die because of the PS3's ok sales,and Microsoft might have some issues with sells (I Doubt it though).


No one is going to die besides this waste of an idea.

-Regional Servers: Bull
-Large Monthly Fee: No thanks.
-Portable: SO IS MAH DS AND PSP
-Crap Games: Check

It all looks like major crap to me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 18, 2009)

It will take out the worst of the companies, Microsoft, but then it will fail.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think it will fail in someway because all these games are available already on the Wii,Xbox360,and the PS3. Nintendo,Microsoft,and Sony aren't helping these people to make games because they're in a Console war with each other.


----------



## Joe (Apr 19, 2009)

How much are they?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't know, that's stilll need to be annouced.


----------



## watercat8 (Apr 19, 2009)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> On Live will be released during the Fall of 2009 (No exact date). On Live obviously will not destroy Nintendo because the Wii is selling so well,Sony might die because of the PS3's ok sales,and Microsoft might have some issues with sells (I Doubt it though).


Actually, right now the Microsoft sales are better then the Nintendo sales, so I think that you should switch Microsoft to "not going to be affected" category and Nintendo to the "minimal sale reduction" category


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Apr 19, 2009)

i think this is going to fail because its going to be a way too expensive D:


----------



## Tyrai (Apr 19, 2009)

Person: Yes, yes! I'm so close to finishing the game! Come on!

*OnLive has disconnected*

Person: What the fu-!


----------



## Jarrrad (Apr 19, 2009)

LOOKS SO CRAPPY look like them popstation games.


----------



## Caleb (Apr 19, 2009)

its has a small monthly fee and it costs to buy/rent games. i read about it in Game Informer.


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Did you Really make that?


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I''m just getting info off a Gameinformer magazine Sinep1 and I'm NOT the creator of this System that's going to fail most likely.


----------

